# Engine Bay Color !



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

*Painted my engine cover today*

Man, I messed up around the 2.5 cvtc part, when I ripped off the paper tape around the letters, chunks of paint start peeling off together with it!!! Grrrr...

As you can see I still left the cvtc part taped up. I don't dare to do this till tomorrow when the paint has more chance to dry up! Bah...


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

*Minor update*

To those into cosmetics, I've color coded my engine bay. The AEM intake arm is silver, the DC header is silver, the Alutec bar is silver and the engine cover is also silver. Notice the similarity?


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

looks really good,mate. I rekon throw a bit of red or blue in there and she'll be a stunner! :thumbup:


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

...or even orange


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

I don't know, bro. I am kinda going on a black/silver kick. Might even try to replace all the black hoses with bright silver ones.....


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

silver/crome and black works too  But you gotta get rid of those yellow lids etc


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

oh yeah, thanks for reminding me. Those came stock with the car, blah!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Jon,

Looks nice mate 

Is that heat resistant paint?


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Yes it is Jalal, along with 10 coats of clearcoat!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jon,
Nice job! I like it a lot.

I just can't get over how good that Alutec strut tower bar looks; sharp 




(Note: Jon, I took the liberty to merge your last thread when you first started painting your engine cover with this one since they kinda go together)


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nicely done! I like the pipe!


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

